# My new tri & splash mice :D yay



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

Been waiting for these little ones for ages. they are imports from holland and germany so i have some good blood lines that are not inbred to much  so here they are


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very nice! I really like from the last post, the last one, 3rd to last, 4th from the bottom, & the 2nd from the bottom from the first post.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks  yeah there are 2 longhaired tris. alot might be preggers they look it as they have been running with boys, i know the largest splash probs is, she adult the rest 8 weeks


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Man, I can't get over their beauty! They are so pretty and cute and amazing!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on your mice.  I see longhair as well.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats!! Very pretty! What are your breeding goals with them?


----------



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

my goal is to increase there size over time if im lucky get them up to show mice size. but also i want to work on a project of making tri colour astrex


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous I love my tris


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my, they are beautiful. <3


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Great mice you got there! All of the colorings are gorgeous and congrats in having them all safely shipped in!


----------

